
The Fair Source License - aethertap
https://fair.io/
======
api
I've had similar thoughts and I'm very curious about the HN community's
thoughts on this. Something definitely needs to be done to make OSS more
sustainable and equitable. Right now it's very hard to build a business
without locking everything down, and so open software is the province of only
those with the disposable time and/or income to dedicate to it.

I was very heartened to see the same observation being made on this site:

"Fair Source has the power to promote diversity within the developer
community. To date, contributing to open source has been an expensive
proposition for developers. You have to have a stable income and a lot of
extra time to work on side projects for free, which means talented developers
from underprivileged backgrounds often aren’t able to contribute. Fair Source
allows developers to monetize their side projects, which means more people can
afford to join the ranks of developers who pursue these initiatives."

That's a bit different from how I would frame it, but basically the same idea.

